# Masturbation-What do you masturbate to?



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

If you masturbate, what do you jerk off too? I Kinda seem sad making a thread like this lol. I like visuals and videos. I like looking at pictures of women and watching porn


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

My own reflection


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

puer_aeternus said:


> My own reflection


Lol are you being serious?


----------



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

dragons =)

although, not real ones, just my imagination. =/


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Mostly my imagination, though I might look at pictures/read stories to fuel my imagination. =]


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

People I know/knew.

..., whaaat? Its easier to make a sexual fantasy if you already have the characters. XD


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

RetroVortex said:


> People I know/knew.
> 
> ..., whaaat? Its easier to make a sexual fantasy if you already have the characters. XD


Isn't it weird jacking off to people you know?


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

Me like to touch self.


----------



## frenchie (Jul 7, 2011)

I like to watch this:


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

My imagination, normally...


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

The Glamour magazine's 10 Wedding Hair Don'ts, The New York Times obituaries, Martha Stewart's various recipes for chocolate cake, and finally, Christicake touching herself. 

Joking aside, I do it to multiple different things, like my favorite actresses in different movies, sometimes only their pictures, and sometimes purely my imagination and other times a mix of all them. I used to do it to hot people I had met during the day but for some reason I stopped doing that, not sure why. I usually feel quite self conscious, so maybe that's why. 

Like the other day, I found a picture of Jennifer Aniston, from some years ago when I thought she was real hot, and anyhow, she's staring right back at me in that picture and I tried to get a glimpse and then imagine having sex without looking at it, but then this time I actually decided to fight my self consciousness and continued to stare at her face, like right in her eyes. I tried to look away though, when I came. I feel vulnerable or maybe I think I look weird when I come, I don't know, or like I worry what she thinks. I feel something violent about myself when I'm having sex with her or whoever in my imagination, like she's just there and I'm just pumping away, something vaguely violent about that, I don't know. 

Gosh, can't believe just shared so much intimate stuff, but that's what I love about this forum, I feel it's easier to be myself here and share and people are usually more accepting. Thanks for the question.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Nothing.. I kinds of just fap... fapfapfapfapfapfap


----------



## patheticexistence (May 6, 2013)

Use your imagination not vids/pics


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

puer_aeternus said:


> My own reflection


I legitimately got off to my own self one time. I'm not even kidding.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

Videos, pictures, my imagination, smutty stories I read, smutty stories I write, just about anything really.

Also apparently sometimes to my dreams. There have been a couple instances where I was asleep and woke up doing the five knuckle shuffle. Fortunately, I was able to think "Wait, what am I doing?" after a few seconds and stopped before I made a mess.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Who said:


> Also apparently sometimes to my dreams. There have been a couple instances where I was asleep and woke up doing the five knuckle shuffle.


You were doing this?


----------



## PurpleApple (Mar 11, 2013)

My imagination


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Fantasies of the person I'm involved with, and imagination in general.



Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I legitimately got off to my own self one time. I'm not even kidding.


Its not as uncommon as one might think.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Sometimes, nothing in particular.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Promethea said:


> Its not as uncommon as one might think.


There should be a word for beating the bishop to pictures/images/reflections of yourself.

Let me see if I can think up one. How about *mirrorsturbation*?


* *


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Nutella.


----------



## kareem (Jan 30, 2013)

oh wow and i thought the only common function between everyone was breathing.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> Nutella.


 
* *


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

Tega1 said:


> Isn't it weird jacking off to people you know?


Isn't it weird jacking off to people you DON'T know!? XD

Nah, I just can't do it to celebrities and porn, its just too unrealistic to me. I feel a disconnect.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l once felt something bordering on sexual attraction to an article of clothing.


----------



## caramel_choctop (Sep 20, 2010)

Smutfic. Or nothing.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm so de-sexualised I'm not sure I can even jack off anymore.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

Well for the beginning of the year, I got off to the girl I was involved with via her picture she sent me. I kind of liked that, because I started to have an emotional connection.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Enantiodromia (Feb 12, 2013)

Coffee


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

selveneighten said:


> Coffee


So you're the guy I saw with his hands in his pants at Tim Horton's yesterday morning.


----------



## Enantiodromia (Feb 12, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> So you're the guy I saw with his hands in his pants at Tim Horton's yesterday morning.


"It's not weird that you do it.... it's weird that you make other people watch!!"


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

Intense emotionally charged situations.


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

I think about graphs. Like, a pleasure graph.


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

Whoever I happen to be having a crush on. Not celebrities or anything, I simply can't get so excited about people I haven't met and probably never will. 

Other than that... Dirty stories, sometimes pictures. Porn videos are boring; I find that my own imagination is more than sufficient.


----------



## Carmine Ermine (Mar 11, 2012)

Beauty I've seen recently (the sooner the better, I find, while the image is fresh in my mind). And often with an added bit of this:

http://sites.psu.edu/reshmajblog/files/2013/04/spongebob-imagination.jpg


----------



## Nirel (Oct 21, 2012)

OMG WTF BRO said:


>


Yes that's so HOT!!!!


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Nirel said:


> Yes that's so HOT!!!!


enlarged to show _texture _ :blushed:


----------



## Nirel (Oct 21, 2012)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> enlarged to show _texture _ :blushed:


Are you sure its legal to post this here, I think the picture may be too pornogrphic


----------



## Falling Down (Apr 14, 2013)

I like to imagine that there's an attractive guy watching me...
Fantasizing that I'm being stared at in this situation really gets me off! :blushed:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

imaginary sex slaves mwahahaha!


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

phony said:


> I think about graphs. Like, a pleasure graph.


Oh, baby, your y axis is turning me on!


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

my own fantasies which are in HD-bright colors and erotic. Who needs a partner really?


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

Any film that has Leonardo DiCaprio in it.

Or when I'm short on time I just give LadyBoners: Eye Candy! a hit as well as the gone wild version of that (don't wanna be infracted for linking p0rn). Those poor, unsuspecting hunks of sexy.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

whilst listening to bob marley's "jammin'"

I have no idea but that song just does it for me man. I'm not even remotely jamaican, i just wish i was.


----------



## SugarForBreakfast (Jun 25, 2012)

Usually my own imagination, but a porn video helps on occasion if it's not some fake BS. 

Then there was the one time I saw an article on Thought Catalog (yeah, yeah, yeah) about "audiosexuality" and gave it a try. Didn't really heighten my experiences 5 fold like the author said it would. 



frenchie said:


> I like to watch this:


MAN DON'T EVEN GET ME STARTED. I can't do yoga because of the mental image of him breathing like that at the beginning.


----------



## SocioApathetic (May 20, 2012)

Another person masturbating to me masturbating.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Cars


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

SocioApathetic said:


> Another person masturbating to me masturbating.


Your sex-life must be real interesting. :tongue:


----------



## Nordom (Oct 12, 2011)

I've got a deep bench and a vivid imagination.
Sometimes I'll have a super erotic dream going on when my alarm goes off, and I'll be drooling in more than one area.
I'll just keep that idea in my back pocket and add it to the deep bench and vivid imagination until the time comes.


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

Wagner's Flight of the Valkyries


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Whippit said:


> Wagner's Flight of the Valkyries


 l am not sure why but this is the most _incorrect_ answer in this thread.

lmao. you are wrong, sir.


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> l am not sure why but this is the most _incorrect_ answer in this thread.
> 
> lmao. you are wrong, sir.


Perhaps, perhaps not. You'll just have to find out for yourself. I encourage everyone in this thread to take up the Wagner Challenge.


----------



## benoticed (Nov 14, 2012)

puer_aeternus said:


> My own reflection


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

I could see masturbating to Wagner and yelling "YES! YES! YES!".


----------



## SocioApathetic (May 20, 2012)

Nonsense said:


> Your sex-life must be real interesting. :tongue:


Degrees of interest are relative.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

This thread. roud:


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm highly empathetic, and I find it difficult to get off without someone watching. I have a few acquaintances who are typically happy to help with that.  However, when I'm in a relationship I typically don't want to masturbate - obviously because I am not willing to cheat on my partner like that, but also because I much prefer sex to masturbation. I might occasionally think of my partner or some fantasy scenario, but recently I find the most interesting way is with *music*. There are a few songs that really effect me, and I can't fully explain why.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

devoid said:


> I'm highly empathetic, and I find it difficult to get off without someone watching. I have a few acquaintances who are typically happy to help with that.  However, when I'm in a relationship I typically don't want to masturbate - obviously because I am not willing to cheat on my partner like that, but also because I much prefer sex to masturbation. I might occasionally think of my partner or some fantasy scenario, but recently I find the most interesting way is with *music*. There are a few songs that really effect me, and I can't fully explain why.


Which songs?


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

unctuousbutler said:


> Which songs?


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

devoid said:


>


 LOL Wow, I love this song! I didn't realize you liked it too!


----------



## Peripatetic (Jul 17, 2012)

devoid said:


> *music*


Yea same. Teardrop (massive attack) was the best song to have sex to, then the relationship ended, and it was just me and the song. So why not.
--http://youtu.be/u7K72X4eo_s--
But *a person* can't watch the video, y'know, during... Since there are few things less sexy then unborn fetuses.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Peripatetic said:


> Yea same. Teardrop was the best song to have sex to, then the relationship ended, and it was just me and the song. So why not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even without the video, I don't get it. xD But okay, to each her own...


----------



## Peripatetic (Jul 17, 2012)

devoid said:


> Even without the video, I don't get it. xD But okay, to each her own...


Lol like it makes sense to me? I'm sure it was just operant conditioning.


----------



## remMUS (Dec 28, 2012)

Hairy old men...


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

For those who think Wagner starts off to hard:


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l would shake someone's hand if-err,l mean send them a congratulatory email if they could pull it off to Fur Elise. How many hours you think it'd take? 1:09 sounds exciting.

PerC Challenge.


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

DemonD said:


> For those who think Wagner starts off to hard:
> ...


That's amazing, but for some reason I could only imagine a scenario where I'm listening to this on headphones and watching someone else get off while they are listening to Wagner... 



OMG WTF BRO said:


> l would shake someone's hand if-err,l mean send them a congratulatory email if they could pull it off to Fur Elise. How many hours you think it'd take?
> 
> PerC Challenge.


I'm going to start by mood lighting the bathroom with 10 hour candles.


----------



## Nirel (Oct 21, 2012)

I have this one for the climax, although I'm sure everyone is already doing it.


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

I like fantasizing a lot ,about hot hardcore, intense and emotionally charged love making scenarios, where I'm with my dream lover doing all kinds of kinky stuff ,LOL .Its more like a story than simply a short scene ,more like role playing which are usually inspired by either a romantic story ,song or visual .


----------



## Nordom (Oct 12, 2011)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> l would shake someone's hand if-err,l mean send them a congratulatory email if they could pull it off to Fur Elise. How many hours you think it'd take? 1:09 sounds exciting.
> 
> PerC Challenge.


I started out with an enthusiastic *FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP* rhythmic pacing thinking I'd get somewhere and I even IMDB'd women named "Elise" and couldn't find any, and now I'm worn down to a nub like a pencil sharpener and it's more like *fip fip fip fip fip fip fip fip fip*

Fake edit: OH Eliza Dusku - brb.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I am changing my answer.

It is now "people of walmart" photos.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

1000% done with this thread.


----------



## AmieLynn (May 17, 2013)

Lol....use to be porn.. trying to break free of that. I think of my boyfriend


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

pictures of One Direction


----------



## Hoff (Apr 29, 2013)

this thread


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> pictures of One Direction


Pretty much only Zayn tho








he's horny bitch.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

PerC ladies.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Notice how this thread keeps getting revived _nightly_. Done for so many reasons :kitteh:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

FlightsOfFancy said:


> Pretty much only Zayn tho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


noooo, Niall and Harry! :blushed:


----------

